# OCZ XTC Memory Cooler



## funkflix (Feb 17, 2007)

OCZ's XTC Memory Cooler is a plug-on cooling module for your motherboard's memory modules. With people pumping more and more voltage through their memory, temperature becomes a concern and often limits the maximum overclock. In our testing we saw about 20°C decrease in memory temperature and increased overclocking capability.

*Show full review*


----------



## Yin (Feb 19, 2007)

funkflix said:


> In the package there are two different kinds of screws. Two normal screws, when installing the cooler with enough space around for a screwdriver and two screws that you can turn in with your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## funkflix (Mar 1, 2007)

Yin said:


> could we get a side shot? because i would really like to buy one of these just i am very worried about it touching my v-card



Sorry, missed u post..  

Not enough space for a shot from the side, but i had no problems with installing the cooler. Which gfx do u use?


----------



## Yin (Mar 2, 2007)

funkflix said:


> Sorry, missed u post..
> 
> Not enough space for a shot from the side, but i had no problems with installing the cooler. Which gfx do u use?



hehe no worries  well i got an Nvidia 6800 GS there is about like 6-7mm between the gfx card and the memory clip.


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 2, 2007)

i installed mine last night and it touches the heatsink screw for the graphics card. I have seperated them by a piece of thick clear plastic so they never touch. I will try to take a picture for you at the weekend.

Ill keep you posted............cheers


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 2, 2007)

Good post...  I was ummmmin n arrrrrin about getting this cooler because of the clearance with the cfx3200 board and my vc.  I might just go out and get one now...  

Good on ya's


----------



## Yin (Mar 2, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> i installed mine last night and it touches the heatsink screw for the graphics card. I have seperated them by a piece of thick clear plastic so they never touch. I will try to take a picture for you at the weekend.
> 
> Ill keep you posted............cheers


I'll be looking forward to it    
I hope that cooler works on my ram n mobo too, I need it ram voltage is at 2.8 and i wanna go higher  , but it heats up too much


----------



## funkflix (Mar 2, 2007)

Here u can see the space between the gfx and the dimm-sockets. I think it is less then 1cm too, but didn't mesured it. Maybe i will do that later.


----------



## otero51 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was planning on getting the OCZ cooler for my system (love the grill and angled setup) but could not find it local. I also heard that the Dominator fans don't work well with regular RAM heatsinks (plus fans are smaller than OCZ's and it cost like 7 dollars more). So I had to use some imagination and couple of old HW I had and come up with my home made cheap looking memory cooler. Pretty much 2 80mm Antec fans with 1 dollar grills and a couple of screws.
Haven't checked how well they work though. Need a therm monitor.


----------

